# Amazing Pup!



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

Good Morning,
I just wanted to introduce myself and share my amazing new pup! We live in New England, and just picked up our new boy on Saturday. I can't believe how well he is doing, and am crossing my fingers that it continues.... Kona was 9 wks. on the day we picked him up. i.e. not one pee/poop in the house, goes right to his potty spot and goes, and he has even gone to the door and cried a couple of times when he has to go out. Even more impressive is that he has been sleeping from 9:30pm to 5:00am without a peep, and to top it all off he is a champ at eating. Goes right to it, and chows down. 
I am counting my blessings, and can't believe that he is as easy as he has been. We have an 8 year old V-Lily, who was the puppy that I usually see posted about- extremely picky, wouldn't eat a thing and didn't care about food at all, up every 2-3 hours, getting her to actually go potty was a nightmare- although she was very easy to "potty train", She was the "runt" of the litter and we were warned many times "she is the most active puppy....repeat..." the vet actually diagnosed her as being malnourished. She would eat a couple mouthfuls and that was it. We love her to death, but I was daunted by the idea of another puppy with her activity level and personality- which she hasn't really outgrown, and an equally active 6 year old boy.

I do have two questions- how long should Kona's daytime naps last? 45 minutes? and hour? More? He is 9 weeks. Also, he is a little intimidated by Lily, although she has been amazing with him and not rough or overbearing. She has tried to get him to play, but he runs away and hides. Any tips for helping them bond? Or is it just a time thing?
Thanks!
Heather


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like Kona is just the puppy you needed! Any pics of your pack?

And yes, he should get more bold in general and comfortable around Lily in the next few weeks. Just let it develop naturally.


----------



## 2mnyk9z (Oct 11, 2012)

He sounds great, am looking forward to hearing more about him as he grows.


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Kona pics and advice on older dog interaction*

Well Kona continues to be an amazing pup- only one pee/poo in the house, which was during the 3 inch pounding rain and thunderstorm we had- so I don't blame him He now sleeps from 8:00pm to 6:00am, and he is doing great with eating as well. I have starting supplementing his kibble (Puppy Fromm Gold) with some Honest Kitchen, rather than add to the amount of kibble.

Here are some pics. of my pups- Lily and Kona. 

Overall, he truly is an amazing pup. we already know he is going to be a challenge with chewing- already tries to chew everything and anything, and he is definately adventurous, so he needs to be watched all the time. 

The only "issue" we could use some more advice with is in regards to him 10 wks tomorrow and our older V-Lily who is 8. They are starting to interact, and Kona is clearly going to be the dominate dog. I am finding it is a fine balance between letting them bond on their own terms- and keeping Lily from being tormented and bullied, i.e. hiding behind us with her tail down, and keep Kona playing appropriately. i.e. without bullying, etc.... and kept safe. How much should I interfere, referee? I don't want to interfere too much and prevent them from interacting naturally. Lily has been with older pups before for extended amounts of time, and will discipline, i.e. reprimanding bark and nip on the butt, but she seems much more reluctant with Kona and she will just escape and/ or hide behind us, rather than reprimand. Is it because he is so young and so much smaller? Or that he is clearly the dominate dog? Any advice...thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Kona still has his puppy license.
Meaning most older dogs will let them do pretty much anything at that age. He is just trying to treat her like another puppy, not a sign of dominance. 
Be sure to give Lily breaks from him throughout the day.


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. That is very helpful. Lily has been escaping upstairs frequently, and we have Kona blocked off from half of the house, that she can access.


----------

